# Aux input on Acura TL (2007)



## camster39

I'm going crazy trying to find my Aux input on my 2007 Acura TL. I can't fathom not having this input (even my wife's mini van has one).

The Acura manual doesn't have any reference to it either. I do have the navigation system and there is a button labeled (AUX/XM) but where is the actual input?


----------



## Coolfreak

Try the armrest. Any acura I have been in, the input is actually inside the armrest so you can hide the music player.


----------



## camster39

I checked there already. I have a feeling that it doesn't have an AUX input at all. Very weird.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## gothgoyles

the aux input is in the lower part of the armrest, underneath the charger input - it's hard to see, so feel below the charger input, and you will find it


----------



## Basementgeek

Closing this 6+month old thread.

BG


----------

